# The " Schiff " Mutiny......" Where's the ( Eric ) ".......



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

*Ahhhh.....The similarities are endless....*
*
Schiff :  " Trump ate all the Strawberries " !

Defense : " But Trump was never aboard ship .... "

Schiff : " Many saw him eat them, I was told this by others who who...said they talked to others.."

Defense : " So no one actually witnessed the event ? "

Schiff : " Yeah...No....Yeah....Wellll someone said they heard from the " key " Eric..."
*
*Defense : " Was the " key " Eric ever on board ship ? "

Schiff : " I was told that Taylor heard from Sondland who overheard Yavonovich mumbling something*
*about stawberry jam....That's gotta be the " key " Eric.....
*
*As Schiff rolls his eyeballs around in his right hand and contemplates another lie......*


----------

